# Grizzly G0555 Band Saw with Woodslicer Blade - Wow!



## ellen35

I have one too.
Nice review of an excellent machine at a very reasonable price!
Ellen


----------



## donbee

I have one, too, recently purchased.
I was able to slice a maple burl (not one suitable for bowl turning) like a ham, 1/16" thick pieces. Hold them up to the light, they're translucent.
Nice saw.
Beats the old ShopSmith bandsaw a hundred ways.

d.


----------



## Ottis

Congrats. Greg…I really like your wheel brushes also.


----------



## Porosky

Greg, do you think this saw would have enough a$$ behind it to bookmatch 8" to 10" Curly Maple? I've been looking at the 17" and 19" but don't want to over kill if I don't have to.


----------



## gwurst

poroskywood - Good question, and I'll have to get back to you on that. I have an almost 12" wide piece of maple cutoff I've had no use for, and planned to try to shave some veneer out of it. I'll try to do that this week and get back to you.


----------



## dustbunny

Greg,
Thanks for the review. Now I can hardly wait to get mine. This is the model I've been drooling over for the past few months. It was a toss up between the G0555 and the G0555X- heavy duty. I wanted to do some resawing and thought I may need the HD, but your review says it all- not necessary.
September 19th is the Grizzly tent sale in Muncy, PA, I wanted to go to see if I can find some deals, and at the same time pick up the band saw. Thanks again !!

Love the brushes- novel idea,
Lisa


----------



## Neodogg

sweet wheel brush!


----------



## Karson

Great review. Nice wheel brush idea.


----------



## davidroberts

you should send that wheel brush into a wood magazine and get a free gift. really i'm serious. nicely done. besides, who wants to use a bandsaw with cavities ;>). I really appreciate your review because the Griz 14" is my next big purchase. When I persue CL I try my best to skip past all the deltas and jets and craftsman and harbor freights and hold out for a brand new griz. the griz 14" never show up on CL anyways.


----------



## dbhost

While the fundamentals of most of these Taiwan import saws are mostly the same, I have to admit that the Grizzly GO555X was my first choice, but out of my price range… I've seen a few of these in use, and out of the box they have all the features I had to add on to my Harbor Freight, nice fence, good guides, tension release lever etc…

I have seen that bandsaw wheel brush idea all over the place, I need to get some rare earth magnets, and soon… That is one of the better mod ideas…

Enjoy the saw, that is a real winner, especially with the riser and woodslicers!


----------



## ryno101

Thanks for the review… I've been eying this myself, and for the money? Sounds like you're happy with it, which always helps hearing about!


----------



## a1Jim

great review


----------



## Rick_Boyett

I'm heading out to buy a G0555 from a guy advertising on Craigslist. This, and the other reviews, have me feeling like I'm getting a darn good saw.

I love your brush idea. That will be the very first modification I do on this saw.


----------



## rlrjr

I, too, am really pleased to hear these comments and compliments on the Grizzly 555 because I ordered one this morning. I'm going to mainly use it to re-saw so I can make small boxes, jewelry boxes and such to start with. I think this saw along with the DeWalt 13" planer should make for a pretty good combination. I already have the Incra TS/LS combo package on the Rigid.

On the Grizzly I also ordered the riser block kit, the mobile base (small shop so I can move it around) and the re-saw fence attachment.

All I need now is a couple of toothbrushes. I went through every page on Craigslist for the Atlanta area and didn't see any band saws that looked like they were made in this century.

I also read somewhere that the 1" Timberwolf blade was a good choice for re-sawing. Has anyone used this blade?


----------

